# Huge King!



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

I launched on Pensacola Beach this morning at sunrise. I took out one of my buddies on my Tandem Island. He told me he had not been fishing in 10 years. I was really hoping to put him on a couple kings. Trolled 2 frozen cigs out about a mile or so. It started as a slow start to to day with a couple missed hits and a remora. 
I had the sail up doing around 3 mph when this thing slammed one on my lines. Line was pouring out so quickly I figured I forgot to set the drag right. (turns out it was set fine) I cleared the second line and pulled in the sail right about the time my buddy is running out of line! We peddle towards it and eventually have it next to the yak. After several years of kayak fishing, this was the biggest Non-shark catch Ive ever had on the yak. I tail grabbed him to land it and could not believe the fish we had landed. 

I of course didn't have a tape that long but I measured him against the trampoline. He measured from ama bar to ama bar which is about 57' Id say it was a solid 53' to the fork. No clue on the weight but Id say he was at least double the weight of the 24lb king I weighed in at the tournament 2 years ago. Took a few pics as quick as we could and he swam off strong.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that's a good one!


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a beast of a fish. I've put in alot of days at PCB king fishing this year and they've been thick but smallish. That fish could eat most the kings I've caught this year.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job - as Trump was say - it's Hyuge


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish for the first one in 10 years. :thumbsup: Didya tell him it's always like this?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that would have made dip fer a small country!!! DANG congrats to ya'll!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A trophy king. Congrat on catching it and then releasing it.

Thanks for sharing your report and photos.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

What a beast!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Great King! I have to say that is the nicest setup on a Yak I have seen!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey thanks everybody. Yea I did tell him it not normally like this. I think he will be ruined for all future trips!


----------



## Yakety_Yak (Jun 26, 2016)

Longboarder850 said:


> I launched on Pensacola Beach this morning at sunrise. I took out one of my buddies on my Tandem Island. He told me he had not been fishing in 10 years. I was really hoping to put him on a couple kings. Trolled 2 frozen cigs out about a mile or so. It started as a slow start to to day with a couple missed hits and a remora.
> I had the sail up doing around 3 mph when this thing slammed one on my lines. Line was pouring out so quickly I figured I forgot to set the drag right. (turns out it was set fine) I cleared the second line and pulled in the sail right about the time my buddy is running out of line! We peddle towards it and eventually have it next to the yak. After several years of kayak fishing, this was the biggest Non-shark catch Ive ever had on the yak. I tail grabbed him to land it and could not believe the fish we had landed.
> 
> I of course didn't have a tape that long but I measured him against the trampoline. He measured from ama bar to ama bar which is about 57' Id say it was a solid 53' to the fork. No clue on the weight but Id say he was at least double the weight of the 24lb king I weighed in at the tournament 2 years ago. Took a few pics as quick as we could and he swam off strong.


Awesome report! I live in Texas and know about those trophy kings. We get those here. It's awesome when you can hook up to one.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wow, great catch and report! I'm hooked now, forget about your buddy! Lol


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Smoker


----------

